# Nissan Versa - Fluid Flush - Power Steering Fluid, Transmission Fluid, Differential Fluid, Transfer Case Fluid, should I replace?



## briannissan (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello Everybody,

I have a Nissan Versa Hatchback 5 DR 2009 S 1.8 L engine 4 speed (NO CVT) Hatchback with roughly 192 000km (119 000 miles). Everything seems like its in working order, no issues.

However, I haven't done any of these fluid replacements or flushes, other than engine oil change, and I did a brake fluid flush at 180 000km, since my front brakes needed to be replaced, but I haven't done following:

*Power Steering Fluid 
Transmission Fluid
Differential Fluid
Transfer Case Fluid*

I checked the transmission fluid, it is off-pink, clear, with like one tiny metal chip per dip (copper like color) and wipe. Not really sure if this is good or bad.

At 180 000km, I had all of this checked at a mechanic (one of those 5 minute oil change guys, though it took like 20 minutes), and he told me everything looks good (he did inspect it), but I am wondering should I replace it or not? Or do a complete flush?

And I assuming the price to do all of this will be a $100 each or so, so like $300-$600.

I want to keep this car as long as possible, so I would like it to last as long as possible.

Is it wise to do this? If so a refill, or a complete flush? And should I just do all of them at the dealership? or at my main mechanic?

Thanks so much

-Brian


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

briannissan said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I have a Nissan Versa Hatchback 5 DR 2009 S 1.8 L engine 4 speed (NO CVT) Hatchback with roughly 192 000km (119 000 miles). Everything seems like its in working order, no issues.
> 
> ...


This is my opinion:
*Power Steering Fluid -* No need to replace the fluid.*
Transmission Fluid - *The fluid should be replaced every 96,000 km. Just perform a drain/fill only. A transmission flush is not necessary as it may cause problems. The ATF color is normally red, however it'll turn to a pink color over time. If the ATF has a burnt smell, then there may be an internal problem.*
Differential Fluid* - The fluid should be replaced every 96,000 km. *
Transfer Case Fluid *- The fluid should be replaced every 96,000 km. 
*Coolant fluid *- The coolant should be replaced every two years.
*Brake fluid *- The fluid should be replaced every two years.


----------

